# Stein im Magen



## thosecars82

Was bedeutet der Ausdruck "Stein in Magen" im nächsten Kontext? "...., so sagt Ihnen auch der berühmte Stein im Magen, das eine Entscheidung  für Sie persönlich nicht gut oder richtig ist..."

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Tonerl

*


thosecars82 said:



			Was bedeutet der Ausdruck "Stein in Magen" im nächsten Kontext? "...., so sagt Ihnen auch der berühmte Stein im Magen, dass eine Entscheidung für Sie persönlich nicht gut oder richtig ist..."
		
Click to expand...

Fettes Essen kann einem wie „ein Stein im Magen“ liegen, aber für eine Entscheidung, ob etwas nicht gut oder richtig ist, hilft unsereins höchstens das berühmte „Bauchgefühl“ (Intuition) wie wir in Deutschland zu sagen pflegen !*


----------



## Alemanita

La expresión alemana que citas no es idiomática en este contexto, como ya lo ha apuntado Tonerl. A lo sumo, podrías traducir libremente: ... así como ese famoso nudo en el estómago le dice que una decisión no es buena o apropiada para usted...

Saludos.


----------



## thosecars82

Alemanita said:


> La expresión alemana que citas no es idiomática en este contexto, como ya lo ha apuntado Tonerl. A lo sumo, podrías traducir libremente: ... así como ese famoso nudo en el estómago le dice que una decisión no es buena o apropiada para usted...
> 
> Saludos.


Ich verstehe das nicht, weil ich das in einem Text von Deutschunterricht gefunden habe. Meint ihr dann, dass dieser Ausdruck  künstlich in diesem Kontext klingt? Dann könnte es so aussehen, als ob die Autoren vom Text nicht Einheimischen wären?


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo *thosecars82*,

wenn man den Ausdruck "liegt mir wie ein Stein im Magen" in den Google eingibt, bekommt man  einige Suchergebnisse, die zeigen, dass dieser Ausdruck ebenfalls im übertragenen Sinne für unangenehme Dinge verwendet werden kann. Ich sage auch schon mal Sätze wie: "Der Termin zum Zahnziehen nächste Woche liegt mir wie ein Stein im Magen". Allerdings ist das umgangssprachlich. Vielleicht ist der Gebrauch ja regional unterschiedlich.

Beispiele aus dem Web: ("liegt mir wie ein Stein im Magen" - Google-Suche)
"MEINE WELTCHRONIK _LIEGT MIR WIE EIN STEIN IM Magen_."
"Die kleine Verordnung _liegt mir wie ein Stein im Magen_, obgleich sie mich nichts angeht, und macht mich förmlich traurig."
"... denn die Anwesenheit von Nicolao und Wilhelm _liegt mir wie ein Stein im Magen_."

Un saludo.


----------



## Alemanita

thosecars82 said:


> Ich verstehe das nicht, weil ich das in einem Text von Deutschunterricht gefunden habe. Meint ihr dann, dass dieser Ausdruck  künstlich in diesem Kontext klingt? Dann könnte es so aussehen, als ob die Autoren vom Text nicht Einheimischen wären?



Como bien dice osamenor, la expresión es "*liegt mir* wie ein Stein im Magen"; sin embargo, lo que tú citas, "so *sagt Ihnen* auch der berühmte Stein im Magen, dasS eine Entscheidung für Sie persönlich nicht gut oder richtig ist..."a mi modo de ver no es idiomática; el que *me dice* algo en alemán es el "Bauchgefühl", como ya ha mencionado Tonerl.

Ja, dieser Text klingt nicht authentisch, aber wer bin ich schon, um das zu beurteilen ...

Saludos.


----------



## Tonerl

thosecars82 said:


> Ich verstehe das nicht, weil ich das in einem Text von Deutschunterricht gefunden habe. Meint ihr dann, dass dieser Ausdruck künstlich in diesem Kontext klingt? Dann könnte es so aussehen, als ob die Autoren vom Text nicht Einheimischen wären?



*Ich schließe mich den Ausführungen von Alemanita und osa menor an, denn der „berühmte Stein im Magen“, hat in diesem Kontext nichts mit dem „Bauchgefühl-Intuition“ zu tun, das für Entscheidungen aller Art verantwortlich ist, abgesehen davon, von welchem Autor dieser Text verfasst wurde !*

*Saludos*


----------

